# Utiliser une clé USB sous gentoo???

## jeurigol

Je n'ai pas de lecteur disquette sur mon portable, mais je possède une clé USB, c'est bien pratique pour transférer des petits fichiers d'une bécane à l'autre... Problème : comment utiliser cette merveilleuse innovation technologique sous linux???

----------

## crevette

je pense qu'il te faut au moins le module usb-storage. et peut le scsi ou un truc comme ca  :Smile: 

----------

## Dom

Je sais pas vraiment si ça pourra t'aider mais il y a un tutorial là-dessus sur lea-linux : http://lea-linux.org/hardware/flashusb.php3

----------

## jeurigol

merci, je crois que je vais m'en sortir avec ca

----------

## crevette

maintenant tu m'as mis l'eau a la bouche avec ta clé.

ca me donne envie d'en acheter une

----------

## Jean-Francois

Les clef usb ça marche bien, parce que tu plug/unplug donc tu as tout le process de détection de périph usb qui se met en route.

Ce n'est pas le cas par exemple avec un lecteur de carte CFlash usb qui est plugué en permanence sur le PC. Quand on lui met un carte là il ne la détecte pas, mais s'il boot avec ou si on le débranche et le rebranche c'est bon.

C'est très chiant et j'ai pas encore trouvé comment changer ça (sans passer root).

----------

## crevette

 *Jean-Francois wrote:*   

> Les clef usb ça marche bien, parce que tu plug/unplug donc tu as tout le process de détection de périph usb qui se met en route.

 

Ca marche bien si tu arrives a faire marcher hotplug, moi je n'y suis pas arrivé...  :Smile: 

ca m'emm... car je ne suis pas arrivé a faire fonctionner hotplug pour mon appareil photo., donc je doute pourvoir le faire marcher pour une cle usb

----------

## yaubi

oh ... c'est étrange tout de même. Il me semble (je n'ai pas de port USB pour vérifier) que le hot-plug usb fonctionne parfaitement pourtant. Il y a peut être quelque chose à compiler dans le noyau non ? En faisant 

```
grep HOT /usr/src/linux/.config
```

 je vois 

```
CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y
```

, ça a peut être quelque chose à voir ...

----------

## crevette

il n'y a rien a modifier dans les options d'hotplug (le soft : emerge -s hotplug)????

putain !!! j'ai chercher pendant des heure comment je faisais pour gerer mes dependances.

bon ben je regarder l'option hotplug du noyau (je n'y avais meme pas pensé) ce soir.

merci beaucoup

----------

## ttgeub

mes problèmes avec ma clef usb sont legerement different mais je vais vous les soumettre :

si je mets la cle, linux la detecte bien et je peux la monter, la demonter, ecrire et lire mais la premiere fois que je met la cle elle est detectee en /dev/sda1 et la deuxieme en /dev/sdb1 et ainsi de suite de facon plus au moins aleatoire d ailleurs

des idees ?

----------

## yaubi

A mon avis, c'est certainement dû au fait que, lorsque tu remets ta clée USB, le device /dev/sda n'est pas encore libéré, donc il prend le suivant : /dev/sdb.

Essaie d'enlever ta clée, d'attendre un peu et de la remettre, plusieurs fois de suite et vois si il choisit toujours /dev/sda. En revanche, que le test s'avère positif ou négatif, je ne sais pas comment résoudre ton problème.

Sinon, peut être que ça change en fonction du port USB que tu choisis (si tu en as plusieurs), mais j'en doute fortement vu que le protocole USB est prévu pour chaîner des périphériques sur un même port.

----------

## crevette

quelqu'un peut me confirmer qu'il faille activer le hotplug (ou plug'n play car je n'ai pas trouver hotplug) dans le noyo pour que hotplug (le soft  :Smile:  ) fonctionne. 

merci

----------

## crevette

bon j'ai trouvé hotplug dans le noyo (ouais   :Laughing:   ).

bon maintenant fo que je teste le hotplug

----------

## yaubi

Tiens nous au courant si ça marche ... et aussi si ça ne marche pas d'ailleurs

----------

## jeurigol

Bon en fait j'ai à nouveau un problème : 

j'ai bien réussi à faire fonctionner la clé USB, et fort de cette réussite je suis allé m'en acheter une (celle que j'utilisais appartenait à un amis). Donc j'en achète une en USB2, mais pas de bol, j'arrive pas à la faire fonctionner, elle.

Elle est bien détectée, car quand je fais un ps -A il m'affiche :

```

12465 ?        00:00:00 usb-storage-0

12466 ?        00:00:00 scsi_eh_1

12478 pts/0    00:00:00 ps

```

mais le mount :

```

# mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/floppy/

/dev/sda1: Input/output error

mount: you must specify the filesystem type

```

il faut préciser que dans le doute je l'ai formatée en ext2...

----------

## Dom

La commande mount se plaint parce que tu n'as pas spécifié le type du système de fichier. Essaye cette commande :

```
mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt/floppy
```

Je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner parce qu'en général le système de fichier est détecté automatiquement.

----------

## jeurigol

```

# mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt/floppy/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

En fait ca me faisait deja ca avant que je formatte en ext2, c'est d'ailleurs pour ca que je l'avais formattée...

----------

## yoyo

Hello,

Quelques idées en vrac   :Wink:   :

Tu es sûr que le dev est bien sda1 ??

Tu as bien le support du ext2 chargé ou en dur dans le noyau ??

Il n'y a pas une option dans le noyau pour l'USB2 ?? L'as-tu bien cochée ??

----------

## DuF

Pour le support de l'USB2 c'est EHCI qu'il faut cocher dans le noyau (en dur ou en module).

----------

## jeurigol

Bon pour l'USB2 je sais pas, comment puis je verifier qu'il est ou pas compilé?

J'ai ma patition boot en ext2, donc la je supose que c'est bon.  :Cool: 

Ben c'est pour sda1 c'est la seule qui marche :

```

# mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/floppy/

mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist

```

----------

## yoyo

 *jeurigol wrote:*   

> Bon pour l'USB2 je sais pas, comment puis je verifier qu'il est ou pas compilé?

 

Tu vas dans /usr/src/linux, puis "grep EHCI .config".

Tu verras s'il est inclus ou non dans ta config ...

S'il n'y est pas, "make menuconfig", tu l'ajoutes, tu sauve ta nouvelle config et tu recompile ton noyau.

----------

## jeurigol

# grep EHCI .config

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

Je suppose que ca veut dire qu'il faut que je recompile mon noyau  :Confused: 

----------

## yaubi

Bonne déduction Sherlock-Holms !  :Smile: 

Comme tu as l'air ennuyé à l'idée de recompiler le support pour l'USB2, je te donne la démarche à suivre (en root):

```
# make menuconfig

choisi [i]USB Support > EHCI[/i] et mets-le en module <M>

sorts en enregistrant ta configuration

#make dep, modules, modules_install

#modprobe ehci-hcd
```

Retente maintenant de monter ta clef.

----------

## jeurigol

trop tard, c deja compilé en natif....

----------

## jeurigol

```

# /usr/src/linux (5.161 Mb) grep EHCI .config 

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# /usr/src/linux (5.161 Mb) mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt/floppy/

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,

       or too many mounted file systems

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## yoyo

Encore quelques idées en vrac :   :Wink: 

As-tu bien monté "/boot" lorsque tu as copié le noyau et de rebooter ??

Tu as essayé de reformater ta clef ?? Il est possible que cela ai été mal fait lors de la première tentative.

Que donne le mount sans précision du type de système de fichier ??

----------

## jeurigol

J'ai copié bzImage sur l'ancien dans /boot mais pas relancé lilo... est ce nécéssaire???

je suis en train de reformatter.... mais j'ai des doutes que le pb vienne de la...

le mount sans préciser dit exactement la meme chose ....

----------

## yoyo

 *jeurigol wrote:*   

> J'ai copié bzImage sur l'ancien dans /boot mais pas relancé lilo... est ce nécéssaire???

 

J'utilise grub mais je ne pense pas que cela soit nécessaire de relancer lilo si le nom du noyau n'a pas changé.

Que donne un ls -al dans /boot ???

----------

## jeurigol

# /boot (1.374 Mb) ls -al

total 1410

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root           72 Jul 11 14:01 .

drwxr-xr-x   17 root     root          584 Jun 12 13:19 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root      1441765 Jul 11 14:01 bzImage

# /boot (1.374 Mb)

----------

## yaubi

et si tu tentes de formater ta clef USB en vfat ?

----------

## jeurigol

# /var/log (2.767 Mb) mkdosfs /dev/sda1

mkdosfs 2.8 (28 Feb 2001)

mkdosfs: Attempting to create a too large file system

----------

## crevette

 *jeurigol wrote:*   

> # /var/log (2.767 Mb) mkdosfs /dev/sda1
> 
> mkdosfs 2.8 (28 Feb 2001)
> 
> mkdosfs: Attempting to create a too large file system

 

c pas dosfs, c de la fat32, donc fait un mkfs -t vfat /dev/sda1

----------

